
Scientists unveil a giant leap for anti-aging - feelix
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/03/170323141340.htm
======
ashishkorde
Hope this time the encouraging development does not end like Sirtris
Pharmaceuticals story. Wishing Dr Sinclair in the ground breaking research he
is doing. Question - will big pharma be really interested in anti-aging?

